# Insurance Leads



## CLloyd94 (Aug 24, 2020)

Does anyone have a good lead on an insurance company for General liability, I was on the phone with an insurance company yesterday for over an hour attempting to get a quote, the company kept transferring me and seems as though none of the companies understand what I'm looking for or what snow removal actually is. 

Anyone have any ideas for general liability for commercial snow removal? I've got 5 years in doing residential but am trying to transition into commercial as we all know the residential accounts are not reliable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do you have an insurance agent (broker)?


----------



## CLloyd94 (Aug 24, 2020)

Just my general auto insurance through Geico, I called a commercial insurance agent yesterday but they just kept transferring me all over the country to 4 different brokers and so far no results


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gotcha...another good reason to "buy" local I guess. 

My agent handles several different carriers and shops my rates every couple years to make sure I am getting the best deal possible. Try a different agent?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Try getting in touch with this guy 
@https://www.plowsite.com/members/ben-insurance.64782/

He might point you in the right direct.


----------



## CLloyd94 (Aug 24, 2020)

Yeah for sure, ill give the local places a call today and see what we can get done, unfortunately theirs not a lot of the little guys left around my area


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Nice try, but we are not going to share Flo's unlisted number with you. Mark is right, try to find a independent agent that represents you not the insurance company


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

CLloyd94 said:


> Does anyone have a good lead on an insurance company for General liability, I was on the phone with an insurance company yesterday for over an hour attempting to get a quote, the company kept transferring me and seems as though none of the companies understand what I'm looking for or what snow removal actually is.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for general liability for commercial snow removal? I've got 5 years in doing residential but am trying to transition into commercial as we all know the residential accounts are not reliable.


Over in NY Erie and NGM are the players for small time outfits like mine. A local broker is the best advice but if that doesn't pan out try those companies. Word to the wise I go NGM because they have been super solid for me. I've already had a fraudulent claim and they stuck by me.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm in orange county ny Erie didn't offer the general liability for this at that time or agent didn't.
Ended up going with "hiscox" and Actually needed it and it's basically the equivalent of paying monthly to "say" you have insurance.
So I'm actually looking myself


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Our snow removal insurance products are available for 20-21 snow season. Feel free to reach out to me for info.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Ben/Insurance said:


> Our snow removal insurance products are available for 20-21 snow season. Feel free to reach out to me for info.
> Ben/Insurance


Please email me at [email protected]
I can't bid on a lot of property im invited to few areas and after last year where I "wasn't covered" because my "plow was on a truck"......

I'm a growing company admittedly so rate is an issue especially if Needed before I get any deposits. Last year we did do west Point Military Base hospital and medical helipad.

I'm also being asked to have "proof of coverage" for worker's comp
1/3,000,000 general liability.
And
1,000,000 in vehicle insurance. I'm assuming they mean commercial insurance which to be honest I dread I may not be able to bid without proof and Shattered leg last year so lost huge non Working contract out of work. Leg unrelated to plowing.

I just need flexibility and if you can do that or help me find a solution please email me asap because now I don't have hiscox "insurance" and Recovery of Femural Shaft set me back.

I haven't even reached out to certain Clients I should have but unfortunately am trying to figure out how to stay cash positive


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Ben/Insurance said:


> Our snow removal insurance products are available for 20-21 snow season. Feel free to reach out to me for info.
> Ben/Insurance


If I don't email it may have filtered my cell is 8456747603 just text first because my "smartphone" doesn't like to filter spam but Actual calls.

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's his number...


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> Here's his number...
> View attachment 206473


Thank you sir


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

If Ben can't help you, Google "insurance broker near me"

Brokers can check multiple companies to get you the best rates. I'd prefer someone local that I don't have to sit on hold forever to speak with.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> If Ben can't help you, Google "insurance broker near me"
> 
> Brokers can check multiple companies to get you the best rates. I'd prefer someone local that I don't have to sit on hold forever to speak with.


Why would he want a broker near you if he's in NY?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> Why would he want a broker near you if he's in NY?


----------

